# Samba-File-Server Rechte erzwingen für Win-Client



## Randolph_D (19. Oktober 2005)

*Samba-File-Server Rechte*

Hallo,
      mein Problem ist Folgendes:

```
[homes]
                 comment = home
                 path = /home/%u
                 browseable = no
                 read only = no
                 writeable = yes
                 force group = group
                 force create mode = 0770
                 force directory mode = 0770
                 force directory security mode = 770
                 
                 [file]
                 comment = file
                 path = /home/
                 browsable = yes
                 read only = no
                 writeable = yes
                 force group = group
                 valid users = user
                 create mode = 0770
```
              mit dieser smb.conf muss ein win2000-Client beim erstellen von Dateien, in seinem "Home-Verzeichniss",
 die erstellten Dateien zusätzlich freigeben damit "user" Schreibrechte für die Datei hat. (ich hoffe das ist verständlich!)

             Beide "user", sowohl der Bestitzer des Home-Verzeichnisses, als auch der "gast"
            sollten Dateien anlegen die der Gruppe "group" gehören. So hatte ich mir das gedacht.

            Bevor ich losgehe und alle Attribute mit "force mask" in "home" und "file" setze,
           ohne sicher zu sein was ich da mache, wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich einen Win-Client zwinge
          Attribute beim anlegen von Dateien zu übernehmen.

        Eine Erklärung dazu wäre auch sehr nett, nur damit ich weiß was ich da mache. 

              Besten Dank an alle

   >edit am 21.10.05<
   Ist meine Frage nicht verständlich?
   Könnte einer der Moderatoren wenigstens ein Kommentar abgeben?

   Danke!


----------



## Randolph_D (23. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab jetzt glaub ich eine Antwort gefunden.
  Falls es jemanden interessiert:

  inherit permissions = yes



> Wenn Die Option _inherit permissions _auf _yes _gesetzt ist,
> werden _create mask_, _directory mask_, _force create_ _mode _und _force directory mode_ ignoriert.
> Das normale Verhalten, bei dem Berechtigungen auf neu erzeugten Dateien gesetzt werden, wird außer Kraft gesetzt.
> Das heißt, neue Dateien und Verzeichnisse erben ihre Berechtigungen von ihren übergeordneten Verzeichnissen.


  >>aus Samba von O'Reilly<<


----------

